# Q pharma testex prolongatum



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone used this product? I've checked it against their site it looks legit just wondered if anyone had any eexperiences with it? Sorry cant post pics no camera, Cheers Dale


----------



## emser (Feb 26, 2008)

HEY GUYS,

MY FIRST POST HERE,I HAVE JUST GOT SOME OF THIS TEST 250MG/2ML.

IT WAS SOLD TO ME AS A PROPINATE BUT SOME HAVE TOLD ME ITS A CYPANATE .

ANY ONE NO FOR CERT ?


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the 250mg per 2ml is Cyp mate.

Q-pharmas website is here :

http://www.qpharma.es/productos.htm

I think they do a prop as well but its more likely to be 25 - 50mg / ml if anything.


----------



## werdna (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi

Ive used it a few times.

Very nice med probably my favourite pharma test.

In fact im probably going to use it again in the 1st part of my diet then switch over to prop, masteron and tren.


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

emser said:


> HEY GUYS,
> 
> MY FIRST POST HERE,I HAVE JUST GOT SOME OF THIS TEST 250MG/2ML.
> 
> ...


Yeah Its a cyp. Used it before to quite good effect. Although from memory i thought it was stronger than 250mg/2ml!


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Used it just over a year ago, bought it from a trusted source

and was happy with it. Only other cyp I've used was one by an UG called NICHOLAS, if memory serves. Thought the Q Pharma was better.


----------



## dabigdude01 (Jul 28, 2008)

emser said:


> HEY GUYS,
> 
> MY FIRST POST HERE,I HAVE JUST GOT SOME OF THIS TEST 250MG/2ML.
> 
> ...


its a bit late to reply but.... im looking at testex prolongatum 250mg now and even tho its in spanish, i can read the word "propionato"!! i would reckon that is propionate mate!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

100% cyp very good


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been on it for past 3 weeks. Very good in my opinion. Put on some substantial size and my strength is through the roof.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

S_Soldier said:


> I've been on it for past 3 weeks. Very good in my opinion. *Put on some substantial size* and my strength is through the roof.


In three weeks? Do you mean months?

What are you stacking with it?


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

The Animal said:


> In three weeks? Do you mean months?
> 
> What are you stacking with it?


Sorry mate, badly worded. Still getting used to this forum and substantial wasn't the best word to use!

I'm stacking it with Deca. What I meant was I've seen my weight and strength go up far more quickly in the three/four weeks than I have in the same time on other courses. I've been very happy with it so far. I'll let you know at the end of the course what I think, but given that I ****ed up the timings of this cycle (see other posts) the testex so far seems to be working well.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

dabigdude01 said:


> its a bit late to reply but.... im looking at testex prolongatum 250mg now and even tho its in spanish, i can read the word "propionato"!! i would reckon that is propionate mate!


No thats the cyp mate and a very good one. Confuses a lot of people.

J


----------



## smiglet (Oct 20, 2009)

uve used testex prolongatum is it good to gain muscle and shred body fat ?

what sort of food should i eat on this? thanks.


----------



## smiglet (Oct 20, 2009)

hey id just like to ask if anyone has tried this i have been taking 2ml a week of this now and i just wanted to know if this is good for gaining muscle and get ridof body fat or will this make me gain weight and get fatter? im 15 stone but im wanting to gain more muscle i got told to use this to do that but i also have been told to use decker to strip the fat. lol thanks.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

smiglet said:


> uve used testex prolongatum is it good to gain muscle and shred body fat ?
> 
> what sort of food should i eat on this? thanks.


Well what sort of food do you normally eat?



smiglet said:


> hey id just like to ask if anyone has tried this i have been taking 2ml a week of this now and i just wanted to know if this is good for gaining muscle and get ridof body fat or will this make me gain weight and get fatter? im 15 stone but im wanting to gain more muscle i got told to use this to do that but i also have been told to use decker to strip the fat. lol thanks.


I'd advise you stopped using it TBH and did some research, not flaming mate but you really don't seem to have a clue what you are doing and thats not good.


----------

